# Traveling with hgh



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 6, 2022)

Traveling to Jamaica in about a week . Was wondering how and if I’m going to bring my hgh with me.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 6, 2022)

Anyone travel on a plane with it? Thinking about just throwing the pen in my carry on with some needle tops.


----------



## Trump (Jun 6, 2022)

Put it in your check in bag


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 6, 2022)

Definitely put it in your check bag. No label


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 7, 2022)

No check in bag. Only carry on


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2022)

mabdelrasoul said:


> No check in bag. Only carry on


How long you going for?


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 7, 2022)

5 days ,


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 7, 2022)

Was thinking of even giving myself a lil break from the hgh while on vaca


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2022)

Wouldnt worry about it for 5 days you won’t see any difference


----------



## CJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Take that 5 days worth of GH money and use it towards having fun in Jamaica. 🍹🌴🌞


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 7, 2022)

Thank you fellas, thought so. Didn’t think 5 days off would make a different. Plus my hands and feet can use the break


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2022)

man fuck taking risks its only 5 days ..Shoot a bunch of gear and go have fun


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 7, 2022)

I recommend doing it like Stallone did it.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 8, 2022)

Future reference; if you preload pins and take them on a flight the cabin pressure changes will often drain the oil out of the barrel (so to speak)


----------



## cavorite (Jun 8, 2022)

Same question but for HCG. White power in an unlabeled vial seems more suspicious than oil. 

It might not even be illegal but it is from an UGL


----------



## Danny Bravo (Jun 10, 2022)

I was going to say try the diabetic angle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

